# Fluent Portugese/English Speaking help needed - Castelo De Vide Area



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello All

It seems like a long shot but does anybody know of any fluent Portugese/English speakers in the Castelo De Vide or Portalegre area. I need someone to help with translation and also to attend a few business meetings with me....I would be very grateful for any suggestions please where I might contact someone suitable?

Cheers!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try your bank, tourist information office, hotel, school or is there anywhere that teaches English, all should know someone.


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Many thanks Canoeman..your advice was invaluable! I went to the local tourismo office, who sent me to the local school... although they did not teach english there the ladies in the office were extremely helpful and said they may know someone personally.
After a quick phone call...and a lunchtime meeting with the said lady...I now have a lovely english teacher...who strangely enough had also taught english in saudi and the arab world for 3 years....a place I have also travelled to many times and loved!
So now I have a new friend, new teacher and also a useful helper for my business...thanks to your suggestion  Best regards Tracy


----------

